# York,Pa meet and greet?



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Lately I have noticed a lot of ppl in the York area(Lancaster, Harrisburg, Baltimore) and was wondering if anyone would want to do a very informal meet and greet. Maybe sometime in early/mid October? Anyone interested? I know we have the one in NJ coming up but I personally cant make it with a 12 week old and a fiance that works a lot on the weekends. If anyone is up for it lets try to get it worked out.


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

I would be interested depending on the date.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

could be in for it, depending on when....


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

count me in!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

throw out some dates and times and I'll do what I can to make it


----------

